
Ask HN: What are some good ways to restore curiosity? - aryamaan
Most of us realize that we were a lot more curious in childhood than we are now.<p>And it&#x27;s such an important trait for living a healthy life in my opinion.<p>Did you try to restore your curiosity? What worked or what didn&#x27;t? What did you learn out of it?
======
jgtrosh
I feel like I'm more curious now (young adult) than when I was a child. This
might just be biased or selective memory though. I have felt myself become
more curious when interacting with some “infectiously” curious individuals. In
retrospect I feel some jealousy as to their apparent natural curiosity but
also can imagine that some of it might have stemmed from the interaction we
had. Practice is also good: finding any kind of new skills and learning some
discipline at improving in them and regularly moving on to something new
improves your cognitive capacities and helps see past personal biases.
Interacting regularly with new people about varied subjects is good training
too.

I sometimes felt a lack of something when progressing in programming skills—it
didn't feel so much a lack of curiosity as a lack of actual ideas: I didn't
not want to discover new things but I didn't know how to transform that
abstract desire into actual discovery. Maybe questioning your definition of
the words you give to your problem can helps you find solutions.

